# Bekleidungsphantasien



## collins (5 Mai 2011)

Was für Kleidung seht Ihr an Frauen gern?
Mirjam Weichselbraun im weissen Hemd ist süss (Foto gibts hier irgendwo  )
Und Mena Suvari nur in Rosenblättern auf dem AmericanBeauty Cover ist einfach nur hot...


----------



## Punisher (5 Mai 2011)

ich steh auf .....


----------



## ToolAddict (8 Mai 2011)

Ich stehe auf die Stiefel/Rock Combi.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Dez. 2011)

Hmmm habs vergessen aber war irgendwas mit knackpo und jeans :thumbup:​


----------



## collins (5 Dez. 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Hmmm habs vergessen aber war irgendwas mit knackpo und jeans :thumbup:​



Gesicht wird da mal ganz schnell zweitrangig...


----------



## Little_Lady (5 Dez. 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt keine Kleidung


----------



## harrymudd (5 Dez. 2011)

Enge Jean & High Heels


----------



## Nylonalex786 (30 Sep. 2021)

Nylons, am besten schwarz und 20Den
High Heels


----------



## Chronic (6 Okt. 2021)

Enge und bauchfreie Tops sind extrem attraktiv.


----------

